# How much meat will fit in a 5 cu. ft freezer?



## krispifsu (Dec 23, 2007)

Hubby and I am picking up our new freezer tonight (a 5 cu. ft chest) and will be placing our first bulk order with the butcher on Monday. How many pounds of meat do you think I could fit in the freezer? 

I would like to order:

40 lb case of Chicken 1/4's 
40 lb case of Chicken backs
20 lbs of ground beef
20 lbs of beef heart
20 lb case of turkey necks

Do you think if would all fit? I'd like to package it up in the disposal containers like Ziploc/Gladware/etc. but will package in baggies if it will fit better that way. I like the plastic containers more though because when I defrost in my refrigerator, I don't worry about leaking as much. 

I'm really hoping things work out well with this butcher because he also said he'd be willing to give me scraps for free. He said he just threw away 20 lbs yesterday!  

I've calculated that this order should last me about 1 month for the 2 dogs plus I'll likely pick up some extras like lamb neck, sardines, and bison from the groccery store.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that's the size I have for my dog. I had to get another one for me!!!lol.....I think you will be ok, sort of depends on packing. I pack mine in large re-usable plastic storage bins in 4-5 day portions. I had about the same amount of meat to pack; I almost had to sit on the lid to close it though!

*"He said he just threw away 20 lbs yesterday!"*don't ya hate that!


----------

